# The pineapple baked bean recipe



## tarheel smokin (Jul 7, 2017)

Can someone hook me up with it ?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 7, 2017)

Do Gary's baked beans recipe too. [emoji]129299[/emoji]. He bumped it for me.. It's legendary here.


----------



## tarheel smokin (Jul 7, 2017)

I think that's the one I am referring to . Thanks !!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2017)

I think you're looking for Dutch's Wicked Beans. 

Yeah they're so good they are wicked! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50945/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans


----------



## tarheel smokin (Jul 7, 2017)

Quick question . For Dutch do smoke them uncovered or covered ? Or both ?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2017)

Tarheel Smokin said:


> Quick question . For Dutch do smoke them uncovered or covered ? Or both ?



Uncovered.


----------

